# Freezing meats after smoking?



## QuyDaddi (Jun 21, 2020)

I smoked entirely too much food and that's actually only half of what I had. Was planning to smoke the other half Friday but I have lot of chicken and ribs left, plenty for leftovers tomorrow but don't plan on 3 days in a row. I've never done this but what's everyone's thoughts or experience on freezing smoked meats to thaw and heat up for another time. I was planning on freezing what I had and bringing camping this weekend. I'll only have a charcoal or gas grill there.


----------



## 3samantha (Jun 21, 2020)

It's fine (convenient even)! I think smoking lots of meat in one go is a good way to not waste so much fuel. You can always reheat them later. Tastes exactly the same


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a vacuum sealer specifically for this. Many times I will smoke more than we need and I will vacuum seal and freeze the rest.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 21, 2020)

Ditto on sealing and freezing.  I have pulled pork and ribs vac packed in the freezer


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2020)

I use ziploc bags or wrap good in tinfoil, holds up for months for me.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 22, 2020)

Agreed with the others.  I learned this from a buddy who worked at a well known rib joint.  All the ribs were smoked vac sealed and frozen off site.  They thawed seared and sauced at the restaurant.  Still were crazy good tho!  

To me, smoking has seasons.  In spring and summer I put down stuff hot smoked stuff like PP and beef for winter and during winter I cold smoke cheese bacon etc.


----------



## QuyDaddi (Jun 22, 2020)

Oh man! Wished I would have asked this question on Saturday. I would have smoked everything since I still had two rack available. I'll go ahead and vacuum seal and freeze it out. What's everyone's method for re-heating? I like to have the leftovers get to somewhat room temp and then either reheat using a skillet with a lid or my portable gas grill.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2020)

I usually reheat my defrosted ribs in a 275 degree oven in a covered baking dish with a little water for about an hour .


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 22, 2020)

My reheat methods are tractor manifold, toaster oven, regular oven, and offset in the Weber kettle.
I wrap in foil and prefer no added sugar, butter, water, or apple juice.  Time varies on method.


----------

